# Magic The Gathering! Lets Play GBATEMPERS!



## BoneMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

First if any of this breaks any of the rules (IT SHOULDN'T) I apologize and please delete this thread.

A new card set called EVENTIDE is coming out this month for Magic so I thought lets get some ppl playing!

Magic The Gathering 

Don't know what Magic is? Don't know how to play? go here 
http://www.wizards.com/magic/playmagic/EN-...ckPlayMagic.htm

Using Magic Workstation you can play Magic the Gathering Online for FREE!







1. Install Magic Workstation download below. 
http://www.magicworkstation.com/download/mws094f.exe

2. Install the Game Pack
http://mwsgames.com/download/mtg_gamepack.zip

3. Install Crack (Optional)I cannot provide the link PM me for more details.
Removes AD and Deck Editor restrictions.

4. Install Masterbase up to Eventide (15646 cards): Updated.
http://www.mediafire.com/?7tajdwhmtib

5. Install New Theme(8E & up)
http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/NewMagicTheme.rar
Once download unzip and place in your Theme Folder then in Magic Workstation go to prefrences and select it.

6. Install Card Images. You should only download card sets from standard you do NOT need to download every magic card set!
you can download card sets from here 

http://www.slightlymagic.net/forum/viewtop...?f=15&t=445

The Standard Card sets are the following

# Tenth Edition
MWSHQ 10E Fulls.zip (70.78 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cg1nyuqyzfw

# Coldsnap™ (Until October 3, 2008)
MWSHQ CS Fulls 050208.zip (25.43 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wxyogzzzgem

# Time Spiral™ (Until October 3, 2008)
You requested MWSHQ TSB Fulls.zip (21.17 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?71jyptjmiwm

MWSHQ_TSP_Fulls (53626 KB)
http://rapidshare.com/files/69074739/MWSHQ_TSP_Fulls.zip

# Planar Chaos™ (Until October 3, 2008)
MWSHQ PLC Fulls.zip (22.17 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?72m6w3nihmv

# Future Sight™ (Until October 3, 2008)
MWSHQ FUT Fulls.zip (24.62 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8kq1xgdz2kz

# Lorwyn™
MWSHQ LRW Fulls.zip (59.33 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4yll0gdgy1y

# Morningtide™
MWSHQ MOR Fulls.zip (30.02 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4dxikgxiczw

# Shadowmoor™
MWSHQ SH Fulls.zip (27.1 MB)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fyymxg2mynd

# Eventide™ (Effective July 25, 2008)

Eventide is not out yet so HQ pics are not available although you may use these Gather images in the mean time.

Eventide full pics from Gatherer:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2mohhoydypa


Once people get everything set up we can play some matches!

See a mistake? Need help? Please ask! My AOL Screen Name is BoneMonkey80

Don't forget to press ALT enter for full screen or go to options and select FULL SCREEN when playing!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 13, 2008)

yet ANOTHER thread?


----------



## AndreXL (Jul 13, 2008)

It's ok... we can call this the "New and Improved" topic.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah the old one was outdated 

BTW just fought agianst scuba steve!


----------



## Cermage (Jul 13, 2008)

what the crap is that boggart ram gang card? since when did they introduce cards with 2 colours? =="


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

they are called hybrid cards you can either pay 3 red or 3 green mana to play that card


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> they are called hybrid cards you can either pay 3 red or 3 green mana to play that card



or 2 green and 1 red, 2 red and 1 green, etc.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

opps yes scuber steve is right


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone wanna play a match or two right now?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

We can't

We have lives














Just messing with you BM


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 14, 2008)

now thats just rude !


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Magic The Gathering.
*sigh*
I gave up on card games a _long_ time ago, and I'm only 16.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 14, 2008)

now you can play for free no need to waste money on cards :-)


----------



## Rangent (Aug 4, 2008)

Eventide card images not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





... nevermind, found these:
Magic Workstation Sets


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 4, 2008)

I just found my DeckMaster cards... 

I have 2 decks worth of cards from 1994!!!!  Anyone wanna play for real?  lol  (about 20 rares and 5 or 6 super rares!)


----------



## opcode32 (Aug 4, 2008)

there are no super rares in MtG (yet). They'll start to introduce these in the next expansion tho


----------



## drock360 (Aug 27, 2008)

Heyyy bro.  I play this shit.  I got AIM. Its toasterpunk64.  Let's play.


----------

